# Belgian Open 2007 Results (Many new WR's)!



## pjk (Feb 26, 2007)

Thibaut Jacquinot won the Belgian Open 2007 with an average in the final of 14.04 seconds. Edouard Chambon finished second (14.28) and Jo?l van Noort finished third (14.30). 

*World records:* 
Edouard Chambon 3x3 10.36 (single)
Fr?d?rick Badie 5x5 1:44.47 (single)
M?ty?s Kuti 3x3 blindfolded 1:20.30, 5x5 blindfolded 21:08.41, 7 cubes blindfolded in 21:59, Magic 0.86 (single) 0.96 (average)
Lars Vandenbergh Square-1 19.46 (single) 25.98 (average)
Mil?n Baticz Master Magic 2.27 (average)
Mat? Horv?th Master Magic 2.02 (single)

*European records:* Thibaut Jacquinot 3x3 13.03 (average), Mil?n Baticz 2x2 3.68 (single), M?ty?s Kuti 4x4 blindfolded 11:53.90.

------------------

What an amazing competition! Lots of WR's broken. See all the results here:
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/result...BelgianOpen2007


----------



## Me (Feb 26, 2007)

I went crazy when i saw these results, totally crazy.

The 5x5 WR was broken by 2 seconds, not much of a surprise there, i think that Frank Morris will reclaim it with a sub-1:40.xx in the coming year

New 5x5 BLD WR was broken, Chris Hardwick will have to get back to competing.

Sub-1 for the Magic, is rediculous for single and average, i think that that record will be there to stay for a while.

New 3x3 WR, ....speechless, wow

Can't wait to see videos of the new WRs if they were caught on film. 

k think thats all


----------



## stshores24 (Feb 26, 2007)

I agree. Those are amazing results.


----------



## pjk (Feb 26, 2007)

I can't wait for the videos either. I think all of the records set (other than the magic and 7 cubes BLD) will be broken within several months (at the Worlds or sooner would be my guess). I guess if M?ty?s attends the Worlds he can try to break the 7 cubes and magic again (he is in Hungary afterall). anyway, great competition, I like seeing the competitions increase.


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 27, 2007)

I was there in Belgium (and broke most of my personal records). It was a great competition with great results, good atmosphere, nice people and M?ty?s on stage during the ceremony for almost everything, except for the main events.

He said that he practises for 4 hours every day. I hope he does it outside, otherwise he never gets any fresh air


----------



## Me (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AvGalen_@Feb 27 2007, 09:03 AM
> * I was there in Belgium (and broke most of my personal records) *


 Then i suppose you might know this main question of mine: was the new 3x3 WR lucky?


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 1, 2007)

I was scrambling cubes for the competition when I heard a loud aplause.

I heard there were no skips, but I don't know for sure. I also heard that someone (his girlfriend?) "phone-cammed" it, but I haven't seen it appear on the web.


----------



## Joël (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Me!+Mar 1 2007, 03:19 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Me! @ Mar 1 2007, 03:19 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-AvGalen_@Feb 27 2007, 09:03 AM
> * I was there in Belgium (and broke most of my personal records) *


Then i suppose you might know this main question of mine: was the new 3x3 WR lucky? [/b][/quote]
No.. It was not lucky.. It was a 'square' OLL (7 moves, similar to a Sune), and a G permuatation.


----------



## pjk (Mar 1, 2007)

Very nice. I love that square OLL like the Sune


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 2, 2007)

For anyone who would like to see: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/result...BelgianOpen2007 then select from the multimedia dropdownlist. Too bad strangepuzzle seems to be down at the moment


----------



## gillesvdp (Mar 5, 2007)

M?ty?s is crazy...no, he is very good !
That's the difference 

He will go to German Open. I am sure he can average sub 0.9 on the magic.
That would be soooo nice 

Gilles


----------



## Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (Mar 10, 2007)

I hope, I'll have some sub-0.8 magic solves on competiton!


----------



## pjk (Mar 16, 2007)

Here is a real cool movie about this event by Sven:
http://rubik.talk-sep.net/?page=videos

It is a 30 minute movie, very nicely done.


----------

